# Schip Laurels



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't know much about shrubs & flowers. We're getting landscaping done this week and part of that will include a line of Schip Laurels along a fence to give us some privacy. My understanding is that they grow 8-10' high. Does anyone know if I can just trim them around 5' or 6'? Our lot sits above our neighbors, so I think that would give us the privacy we need.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I just planted a row of 25 of them this spring. They are really nice shrubs and can grow up to 15 ft tall really quickly (2ft per year is possible). I'm sure you can keep them smaller if you wanted but might have to trim them often. My plan is to let them grow to about 10 ft and then keep them at that height and form a hedge.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

Those look nice. I just planted 13, about the same starting height. I guess as they fill in we'll have to decide how high to let them go.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I've heard that you may need to watch out for desiccation in winter climates the first year especially. I believe there's a spray on product that may protect them if they are susceptible or in an area with high wind.


----------

